# Valve Clearance on LCT 208cc



## nbpt100

Does anyone happen to know the valve clearances on the LCT 208cc OHV horizontal shaft engine? I dont have the model number handy but it is a relatively newer engine. Like 5 yrs old.
Thanks.


----------



## nbpt100

I found it. Ex .007 to .009
Intake: .005 to .007

in case anyone may need it in the future.


----------

